
An apparent macroscopic violation of the second law of thermodynamics - asimpletune
https://phys.org/news/2017-09-apparent-macroscopic-violation-law-thermodynamics.html
======
gus_massa
It looks like an interesting phenomenon, but about the title the relevant
paragraph is:

> _However, when the remainder of the edges and the interior of the material
> are taken into account, the second law is restored. This "partial" violation
> is an effect of this type of exotic quantum system that does not fit within
> the framework of classical physics_

